# sunroof!!! HELP!!



## bigrichbx (Jun 30, 2004)

man,i think im in a big hole. my sunroof has started to leak so a few months ago i went ahead and purchased the weatherstrip from the dealer. ive been busy so i havent had a chance to install it. it rained hard yesterday and noticed the leak had gotten worse. the headliner was a little damp. what a good time to install that strip. after taking part of the headliner off i noticed that the sunroof is not an orignal, its an aftermarket but a damn good aftermarket. whoever installed this did a great job. all this time and i thought it was a factory one. it says its a skytop sunroof. i wanted to know if anyone else has a sunroof from these guys. i need the damn track. i did a search on google and found one person who may have parts for it. my track is a little rusty so it sprung a leak from the front left corner. i noticed on pictures from factory sunroofs that the 1994 sentra le sunroof had 2 switches, am i correct or not? cause my sunroof has 1 switch??? someone help!!!
rich


----------



## chapaa (Aug 11, 2007)

i need a weatherstrip for my sunroof, my car is a B13 year 91. how much did you buy yours and where?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Does your sunroof have drain tubes like a factory roof? 
See if you can plug the rust hole with some plumbers putty until you can find a track. 

Factory sunroofs for B13's do have two switches, a tilt and a slide control.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

I have an aftermarket sunroof and it was leaking as well. The thing sucked though, so I just siliconed the entire thing shut, now it doesnt leak a drop. Problem solved since I think pop-up sunroofs are retarded anyway.


----------



## Clessandra (Sep 29, 2019)

If it's a Skytop Moonroof, it has extruded aluminum guides (tracks). The wind deflector springs were chromed steel. The moon roof housing has 4 drain holes, one in each corner, which connect to hoses which run through the roof support down to the wheel wells or fenders and drain to the environment. The weather stripping is flocked to make for ease of sliding of the stainless steel trim on the glass/metal panel. You can probably find flocked weather stripping at most sunroof installation shops! 

Just in case you haven't found a solution after 12 years? Lol


----------

